# Synthesthesia 2020 starts Sunday 4th October 2pm ET



## Markrs (Oct 3, 2020)

This might be of interest, there is an online event called Synthesthesia that will have hourly slots where synth producers will be demonstrating their wares.

Starts 2pm ET Sunday 4th October







Synthesthesia 2020 | A Synth Expo Online Event | Homepage


An Online Synth Expo



synth-expo.com


----------

